# Flocking



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just something I've always been curious about...

Years back, in the early days of flocking, I flocked all my heads and later went to a fully flocked decoy. From the "pre-flocking" days to the years following, I can't say I've noticed one difference in the way the birds worked the decoys. Don't get me wrong, the decoys look great, but do you really think the birds notice? Is flocking really more geared to sell hunters then to actually decoy birds better?

I'm wondering if people feel the same or if they feel the flocking made a difference?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't have any fully flocked, but based off of the flocked versus non flocked heads. I don't see a difference. The one thing I do notice is my non flocked ones look the same everytime I use them. No scrubbing, wiping, touch up. My opinion is, it's a gimmick.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Have not noticed much diff in birds working if I was where I needed to be.Dont have many ffd but the only time I notice a diff is with frost.I always have a couple towels with me so we just wipe the non flocked ones off.Kind of a pain but cold/slow days its kind of nice to have some busy work.So all said dont see enough diff to justify price but will buy more if price is right.I also tend to take better than average care of my dekes but know some guys who have abused ffd and they just cant hold up.If I had to choose give me my original Big Foots and a flag.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I think most days it doesn't matter one bit. But if it does matter a few days a year I think it is worth the investment. Mornings with a lot dew they are the worth their weight in gold.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

jpallen14 said:


> I think most days it doesn't matter one bit. But if it does matter a few days a year I think it is worth the investment. Mornings with a lot dew they are the worth their weight in gold.


Right on! And for me, it's what I like to look at every day when i'm in the blind. Yeah, the geese don't care what I like to look at but i'm not going to spend hundreds of dollars on a decoy I can't stand looking at. For me, it's bigfoots.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

ya i would agree also, prolly more for the hunter! but like mentioned on mornings with frost or whatever, fully flocked are the way to go!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Like other said I dont dont think it matters much. Except with an exceptiong of a few days a year. However most decoys come with flocked heads now so I dont think it hurts to much.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I like flocked heads but i don't ever feel like my decoys would work better if they were flocked.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Moisture in the Air + Sun on Non Fully Flocked Decoys = Birds Flaring!!!!


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

FoldEmXtreme said:


> Moisture in the Air + Sun on Non Fully Flocked Decoys = Birds Flaring!!!!


Yeah thats the rumor...I think people pay the extra money for fully flocked decoys and they just want to feel like it was worth it and that they are a more effective decoy. So they tell themselves and everyone else that you need them to kill birds. Thats my honest opinion. Works out great for the flocked decoy companies. :thumb:

who knows maybe someday i'l be sold on them...


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

flocked heads, i like the looks of them, necassary definetly not
flocked bodies, marketing scam, coming from a guy that owns some of them. they make the decoy very dark and IMO look like sh!t


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Buck25 said:


> FoldEmXtreme said:
> 
> 
> > Moisture in the Air + Sun on Non Fully Flocked Decoys = Birds Flaring!!!!
> ...


You probably do not need full bodies either. If we all used shells then im sure we all would shoot the same amount of birds. I guess guys rather spend more $ to make every hunt ( especially frosty and dewy) a successful hunt. Either way you can kill birds over any decoy or even no decoys!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

It's like every other hunting comparison. Or anything for that matter. It's all on personal preference.


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Buck25 said:


> FoldEmXtreme said:
> 
> 
> > Moisture in the Air + Sun on Non Fully Flocked Decoys = Birds Flaring!!!!
> ...


Flockin most of my decoys. Started it in year 2000, and that was pure hell flockin then.
Now im just sprayin glue on the decoy, and flock material will be pressured on by hand. Ill do this twice. At last ill spraypaint the flock for durability. 
Each year i have to repair small parts, but not much.

Yeah thats the rumor??????
No! Its not a rumor that flocked decoys will attract more birds. Its not a rumor that flocked decoys works better in moist, rain and snow.
Infact, the only time you actually can use additionally decoys, is when its cloudy weater.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I guess I have notice that it appears to give the heads a crisper more defined outline, for lack of better terms. Does that make any difference to the geese? Who knows. I'm still of the opinion that if they are close enough to see that much detail they should already be falling to the ground.


----------

